# Adirondack chair pricing



## Herbiej

What is the going price for the average Adirondack chair made from pine or cypress? Finished and unfinished?
Thanks,
Herbert


----------



## firecaster

I'd like to know this also.


----------



## hObOmOnk

Way too vague to answer.

As in all things, the price depends upon contributing factors, such as:

Design
Fit and finish
Who made it
Intended market

I know artisans that get $500 for their chairs and have a waiting list of customers.

I've seen roadside crafters selling them for $50 without much success.


----------



## Mountain

I bought a kit an ace hardware. cost $50. they are nice looking and by adding one brace and a few extra screws I think they will last for several seasons with no trouble.


----------



## Herbiej

I found some sites that sell Adirondack furniture. Ordinary chairs run about $129.00+ shipping, and range upward to $189.00 More for teak. So $125.00 is a fair price for pine or unfinished cypress. Add $25 for a paint or varnish finish.


----------



## winecountrywhimsy

Look at my projects. I have one listed that is not actually my adirondack chair, but one I saw, photographed and used for design ideas. That one is made from wine barrel staves and is sold in a specialty shop in St. Helena CA for $750. The are georgous and unique, but I think $750 is high.


----------



## CanadaJeff

60 bucks at costco. I purchased one as a gift and this summer will be taking it apart and tracing out the pattern. These are awesome chairs.


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs

Yet in the Adirondacks in the "Rustic Furniture" store, they are getting $500+ for the chairs there. All about location, market and how many fools are in the area.

I sold 2 basic Adirondack chairs out of pine last year, got $150 a piece, but that is all I asked for, and it was a returning customer

Good find Jeff.

Good luck.
-Rich


----------



## DannyBoy

I think that we should clarify the request.

I'm assuming you mean: "What is the going rate on a shop/custom made Adirondack chair (not a kit)?"

I think the $125 is reasonable. Depending on the quality, you may want to add $25 to $50 to that…

~DB


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker

I sell unfinished cypress Adirondack chairs for $150.00 each. A finished cypress chair sells for $200. I have made chairs from Teak, Trek and other materials and sold them at $500 each, but the bread and butter is the $200 range - I make some money, the customer is happy and the bills get paid.


----------



## JohnnyR

I build and sell Adirondack chairs of red cedar in 3 different sizes…full, 3/4 for kids and 1/2 size as doll/teddybear chairs. The full size


Code:


 $250, 3/4

 $200 and the doll chairs go for $80. The sales are good so far but we live in high end cottage country and have a retail store selling antiques, vintage housewares and linens. I do woodwork and my wife does custom sewing. It really helps to have the storefront to get the product visible and without it I'm not sure how many I could sell if any???

J.R.


----------



## MyFathersSon

Thanks Herbie-I was curious about the same thing-
I just priced a pair of chairs that are sort of a Craftsman variation on the Adirondack 
(customer saw the plans in an old magazine from the big blue box).
I priced the pair at $260 ($130 each) primed and painted.
As the project has progressed I find myself wishing I had charged more -
- but it sounds like I was pretty much in the ballpark.


----------



## Julian

I built a pair of ipe adirondak chairs for my father in law as a gift. The lumber alone cost me over $500. These chairs will be around when I'm gone, and I'm only 35. I have seen similiar chairs sell for $700 each, so it's all about what the customer is willing to spend, and what you're willing to take.


----------



## firecaster

My wife didn't pay me for the two I made her. Go figure.


----------



## Herbiej

I just finished construction of my Adirondack chair and ottoman. Have to spray it with spar varnish. It really looks great. Sorry, no pix yet. I have a high end garden shop that is going to put a few of my projects in the store on consignment. I am going to ask $250.00 (my part). They can ask what they want. It is much easier to come down on the price than to go up. We'll fly the flag, and see who salutes. The chair and ottoman are made of Eastern Red cedar. (Juniperus Virginiana). Stainless steel screws ,( won't do that again, $21.99 per 1 # box). Will use hot galv. next time. I am plugging the holes anyway. I have at least 15 hours nd probably $50.00 in materials. I ain't "cuttin a big hog " here even at $250.00 Thats just barely minimum wage. O well, I haven't quit the day job yet.


----------



## a1Jim

Hey Herbie
Welcome to woodworking the not getting big bucks part. All Items you make you set the price if your happy with 50 cents an hour that's a hobby if you make $50 and hour then its a serious hobby . If you make a product better than the $29 kit in my area ,charge whats fair to you and the customer, usually worked out before you build. It's tough business to make money unless your Thomas Moser. We do it because we have a passion for woodworking if we can make a living at it all the better. All who want to make a living woodworking
be careful what you wish for you might get it. One of the best ways to ruin your hobby is go into business doing it. As a hobby you get to make what you want when you want and to your standards. when in business most of those choices are gone. sorry to rant on so . I still love woodworking.


----------



## tenontim

Know a guy in Corpus Christi getting $125 for a regular size, $135 for a large size and $135 for a regular rocker and $145 for a large rocker. He makes them from Southern yellow pine with a Waterseal finish.


----------



## Herbiej

That is reasonable. I could do that if I nailed or screwed without plugging the holes. ROS, spray with Thompsons and out the door. Probably not even round the edges. Thanks TT I may try it both ways. Quality and ordinary.


----------



## Grandpaw

You should post some pictures!


----------



## RussellAP

I have been selling a lot of these this year. Without the ottoman I charge $175. This is currently the best built and best looking chair sold in my city by anyone. I'm getting orders for 4-6 at a time.

some of the other guys making chairs in the city sell them anywhere from $50 - $125, but there is a very visible difference between their stuff and mine. I make about $125 per chair and it takes me three days to make four chairs, so it's not bad money at all.


----------

